# Icd9 - What ICD 9 would you use for Liver Nodule



## JBell (Apr 15, 2008)

What ICD 9 would you use for Liver Nodule?

JBell


----------



## Tonya* (Apr 15, 2008)

I my opoion if it is a mass you would look under neoplasm--liver--unspecified=239.0.
Tonya Dewey CPC


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 15, 2008)

Both Mass and Nodule of the liver code to 573.8, according to the alphabetic index guidance in ICD.

Neoplasms are entirely different from these vague, often non-neoplastic conditions.


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, I actually just had this question too... haahaa I agree with Kevin... because... another name for nodule is.... Lesion.... so I actually went to lesion...liver... and there it gave me a code...573.8 and I believe the definition says, " other specified disorders of the liver."


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have coded for GI doctors for 1+ years and code liver nodule as 573.8. ValRider is correct. Also, when you look under mass in the ICD-9 index, it does not mention liver. It does mention "specified organ NEC-see Disease of specified organ or site", when you go there it tells you 573.9 but when you read it, above it is 573.8 "other specified disorders of the liver" and since you have a specified disorder the correct code is 573.8.


----------



## JBell (Apr 20, 2008)

*Icd9*

Thank you all,
"573.8, other specified disorders of the liver" worked best.


----------



## kpoppell (Apr 21, 2008)

*Guidelines for correct billing on PAs, NPs etc*

Please give me the correct billing guidelines from Medicare regarding PAs, NPs etc.  For example, the correct guidelines regarding reimbursement issues when the PA is supervising patient plan of care.

Thanks, JKP


----------

